# Throttlestop problem with MMIO



## foxpda (Apr 29, 2022)

When I reinstalled the system win10,MMIO could not be modified. 
There is not "-" in the blank of mmio.How can I fix it ?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2022)

foxpda said:


> How can I fix it ?


It looks like the BIOS has locked the MMIO setting so ThrottleStop cannot read or write to this memory location. 

It is common for business oriented computers with Xeon processors to be locked down.


----------



## foxpda (Apr 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like the BIOS has locked the MMIO setting so ThrottleStop cannot read or write to this memory location.
> 
> It is common for business oriented computers with Xeon processors to be locked down.


Hi,thanks
However,It could be modified before I reinstalled win10.


----------



## (00) (Apr 30, 2022)

Windows *may* have updated your bios. I had a similar problem, and had to reinstall a *older* BIOS to fix it. You may want to just try and *reload\reset* your *original* bios settings *first* though.

(00)


----------



## foxpda (Apr 30, 2022)

(00) said:


> Windows *may* have updated your bios. I had a similar problem, and had to reinstall a *older* BIOS to fix it. You may want to just try and *reload\reset* your *original* bios settings *first* though.
> 
> (00)



BIOS firmware and settings have not been changed.


----------



## (00) (Apr 30, 2022)

foxpda said:


> BIOS firmware and settings have not been changed.


My MSI BIOS looked fine too. But, I did it and it worked. I also wiped out the partitions and did a clean Windows reinstall. That worked for a while, but I ultimately had to reinstall my bios to fix it permanently.

Microsoft Windows Update, can be a unkind mistress.

(00)


----------



## foxpda (May 1, 2022)

(00) said:


> My MSI BIOS looked fine too. But, I did it and it worked. I also wiped out the partitions and did a clean Windows reinstall. That worked for a while, but I ultimately had to reinstall my bios to fix it permanently.
> 
> Microsoft Windows Update, can be a unkind mistress.
> 
> (00)


I have reinstalled my bios and restored default settings. But, the MMIO still not be fixed.


----------



## (00) (May 1, 2022)

Select the Windows "High Performance" profile. 
Delete the ThrottleStop.ini
Make sure Windows Defender *is not* using Virtualization or Folder Protection. 
Reboot.

(00)


----------

